# Introducing myself and a dilemma...



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi there
I have just been diagnosed with endometriosis and have been advised to go on Zoladex for 3 months before starting another IVF cycle. I will be 40 in November.
The dilemma I have is where to cycle.
My first IVF at the GCRM was a disaster as they couldn't access my ovaries so although I stimmed well and had 10 follies of good size we only got 2 eggs. 1 fertilised and we had that embie (grade 1-2) put back in but BFN. I've just had a lap where some of the endo was treated and that was the reason they couldn't access my ovaries. 
I like this clinic although it's 1 1/2 hours drive away and their stats for age 38-39 are good and well above average (in fact I think for age <35 they are 3rd in UK) but for age 40-42 it's not great only 6% and well below national average. I will speak to them about this soon about the reasons for this but just wanted some opinions.

I am on the waiting list for the ERI, our local hospital whose success rate for age 40-42 is 20% BUT I can't cycle there til March 09 and they have said I will be taken off the list if I cycle anywhere else before this! 
I have considered the ARGC but it's so expensive and with 30% success rate. Another option is Scanhealth in Norway which is much cheaper.
I wanted to do a cycle at the GCRM or ERI first as if my ovaries get stuck again I don't want to find out in the middle of a £12K ARGC cycle. 

So, do I go with GCRM with their poor stats but I know I stimmed well there or wait another 3 months for the ERI and try naturally for 3 months and then go on Zoladex leading upto that cycle.

I'm also reading up on immune issues at the moment and will probably get tested before my next cycle.

Thanks so much for any advice.

Claire
x


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Claire - Hi, sorry I can't really give you advice as I've never had an IVF cycle before. 
I have attended GCRM at age 42, and they told me the only option I have for IVF is by DE. I do know that after age 40, they like to recommend DE. Maybe this is why their 40-42 stats are so low, as they've not done many cycles with ladies of this age.
I also attended ERI, they refused IVF with me as my FSH was above 10. They seem to be very strict and do not have a great reputation for being empathic.
I have been in touch with Norway, they seem an excellent clinic and much cheaper than any UK ones. Have you contacted them, got their email address just incase - [email protected]
Best of luck whatever you decide.
Matti x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

claire149

i reckon GCRM, but im no expert, i would just do the quickest one, and they can access your ovaries this time so that should sort prev issue

i recommend PM my friend "sukiton" on here as she has immune issues and has had tx at the ARGC and is now pregnant, she may be very useful for you and im sure she wont mind

also is an ARGC thread on here somewhere if you search

best of luck xxx


----------



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi there 
thanks!
Matti, I had no idea ERI won't treat FSH >10. I was 9.8 nearly a year ago so have no idea what it is now. 

I really don't want to go to ERI as I've heard a few stories about them and also think they are not empathetic but their stats are better than for GCRM. I've also heard they will not treat any immune issues. They said they would give me the same drug protocol as I was on last try at GCRM so they won't change anything anyway.

I haven't been in touch with Norway yet. 
Does anyone know their success rates?

Avon Queen, thanks. I will track down Sukiton to chat about immune issues.
Congratulations on your pregnancy!

Cheers
Claire
x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi claire what bout the lister?i had 2 unsuccessful cycles ther recently-i am jus 43.but i think they hav a good reputationwith older ladies.think ds thum deals with immune issues ther.as im sure u know the stats 4 over 40s r not high generally and that why de is recomended.berniex


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hi Claire,

I remember you from eri thread and just wanted to wish you luck whatever you decide. Just to add my tuppence worth - I wouldn't worry about comparing the stats for the two scottish clinics as they treat so few 40+ women that the percentages are a bit misleading. I know you quote eri as having a 20% success rate for 40+ , but their rate for 38-39 is 18% only so I would tend to be a bit sceptical about it being better for older ladies. 
I had treatment at eri and they are very rigid about what day of the week things happen - not tailored to you as an individual. After I had a cycle cancelled there I went for a consult at argc but did not feel at all happy about what they advised.

I would second the others who suggested the Lister

Good Luck  whatever you decide


----------

